# Predator OST "Payback time" - Alan Silvestri - Mock up



## alexballmusic (Jan 10, 2017)

Hiya,

As a big fan of Alan Silvestri and Predator, I had a pop at mocking up one of the cues from the score with a bunch of libraries.

Was a really useful learning tool. It contains great orchestration and a heck of a lot of mileage from small ideas thrown around the orchestra.

Harmony is interesting too - a constant structure of Gm, Em, C#m, Bbm and back round. So Minor chords a minor 3rd apart, but inverted so there's voice leading and they feel musical.



*Libraries used: *

*Strings:* Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings, LA-SS Lite, Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings EXP E SFX.

*Woodwinds:* Spitfire Audio Symphonic Woodwinds / Albion Woodwind

*Brass:* Cinesamples Cinebrass Core, Spitfire Audio Albion Brass

*Percussion:* Spitfire Joby Burgess Percussion, Fluffy Audio Log Drum, Xtant Audio Slit Drum

*Pianos:* Cinesamples Abbey Road & Spitfire Albion Piano

*Harp:* Orchestral Tools - Symphonic Sphere

*Synths:* Omnisphere

*FX:* Waves EQ, Izotope Vinyl, T-racks, U-he Satin


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 11, 2017)

Great job! I've been doing lots of score-reading recently and it's fascinating to hear/see the different ways composers use the orchestra to get mileage out of little phrases and ideas. From a first listen the mix sounds good too - different libraries from different rooms but it works well enough in combination.


----------



## alexballmusic (Jan 11, 2017)

wilx said:


> Great job! I've been doing lots of score-reading recently and it's fascinating to hear/see the different ways composers use the orchestra to get mileage out of little phrases and ideas. From a first listen the mix sounds good too - different libraries from different rooms but it works well enough in combination.



Thanks Wilx. Yeah, reading scores is really useful. Doing the occasional mock up even more useful I find. I loved the Predator score so much, I thought I'd have a pop at a cue. 

Great use of percussion and harp in this one - I often overlook those details. Also loads of string techniques, col legno, snap pizz, aleatoric effects and things. And a whole scene covered by mainly the same chord progression without it sounding repetitive!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 11, 2017)

alexballmusic said:


> Hiya,
> 
> As a big fan of Alan Silvestri and Predator, I had a pop at mocking up one of the cues from the score with a bunch of libraries.
> 
> ...




Greetings Alex, 

Nice Mockup indeed. Your descriptions got me some enjoyment and fun!
It is always a good exercise to mockup those things you dig and you interalize a lot 
by doing that. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jetzer (Jan 11, 2017)

So cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexballmusic (Jan 11, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Greetings Alex,
> 
> Nice Mockup indeed. Your descriptions got me some enjoyment and fun!
> It is always a good exercise to mockup those things you dig and you interalize a lot
> ...



Cheers. I definitely pay attention to the details when I love the music, learned some stuff from this one!


----------



## Brad Laforme (Jan 12, 2017)

heyyy great Resong with the Predator Vib !!!!


----------



## Hasen6 (Aug 1, 2021)

Just came across this. It's great to see mockups of tracks that aren't the main theme, which is what most people tend to do. I much prefer mockups of action cues like this. Really great and interesting work.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 2, 2021)

I love Silvestri. And what about those fast time sig changes! Woahhh!
Cool thanks for reminding me about this score and movie.


----------

